# Fanbois being mugged off some more. Now they want your fingerprints!



## DrRingDing (Sep 13, 2013)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/0...r_gets_cautious_thumbs_up_from_security_bods/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh do shut up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2013)

My laptop has a fingerprint reader. Fanbois of Clevo laptop manufacturers also getting mugged off, it seems! The outrage.


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know any of these Fanbois people keep banging on about. They only exist in the minds of tech bloggers. Normal people just have phones. As if there will never been an Android phone with a fingerprint reader. Google and the NSA aren't exactly strangers to each other either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

xenon said:


> I don't know any of these Fanbois people keep banging on about. They only exist in the minds of tech bloggers. Normal people just have phones. As if there will never been an Android phone with a fingerprint reader. Google and the NSA aren't exactly strangers to each other either.



Agreed, the last thing me and my mates do is sit around bitching about platform war shite. It's a bizzare parody that has no real basis in reality for the majority of phone owners.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Agreed, the last thing me and my mates do is sit around bitching about platform war shite.



Stop lying.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Stop lying.



Heh you have no clue at all about the type of people I'm friends with...not once has anyone come out with anything weird like Android is better because or Apple is better because. 

It'd be the weirdest thing ever if anyone did tbh. 

The only time tech really comes up is when someone is about to get a new phone and occasionally they ask me my opinion (yesterday a mate asked me about two Android phones, not once did the conversation veer outside of Android). I dislike trying to sway people toward my personal choices, it doesn't sit well with me.

I know idiots like you like to believe convenient lies that other idiots have fed you but most of us spend our time in the real world. You know, that place that actually happens.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 13, 2013)

My laptop has a finger print reader. I'd rather they'd left out that particular gimmick and spent the money on a screen that's less likely to go faulty.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh you have no clue at all about the type of people I'm friends with...not once has anyone come out with anything weird like Android is better because or Apple is better because.
> 
> It'd be the weirdest thing ever if anyone did tbh.



My mates totally do this. None of them are what I'd describe as fanbois, it's just crack continued from school between pals.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> My mates totally do this. None of them are what I'd describe as fanbois, it's just crack continued from school between pals.



Heh yeah we do banter but it's normally politics or some shit, tech talk has very little mileage compared to that or better even talking about religion (being the only atheist is more than a little fun)!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Stop lying.


Your check-able record tells a different story, when checked.  Shit  about hoovers. Sort yourself out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

At school it was always nintendo vs sega etc who is the best. Never see it in adult life except on the internet where its suddenly srs bsns again


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Your check-able record tells a different story, when checked.  Shit  about hoovers. Sort yourself out.



what?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> At school it was always nintendo vs sega etc who is the best. Never see it in adult life except on the internet where its suddenly srs bsns again



Ah yeah at school it was the same and very heated. 

SNES FTW!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> what?


Check his non-obsessed thread.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

Heh easily one of the nicest things to see on urban:



> You are ignoring content by this member.



Some wanker is being a wanker again and you don't have to bother reading it!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Check his non-obsessed thread.



ah, you were talking about him, not me? makes a bit more sense.


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> At school it was always nintendo vs sega etc who is the best. Never see it in adult life except on the internet where its suddenly srs bsns again



It was never 'serious business,' even back then.  Thinking back to when I was eleven years old.


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> At school it was always nintendo vs sega etc who is the best. Never see it in adult life except on the internet where its suddenly srs bsns again



Amiga vs Atari ST for me.

As history has correctly judged, the Amiga was better.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> It was never 'serious business,' even back then.  Thinking back to when I was eleven years old.



At our school it was practically a religion, people really loved that shit, was funny looking back on it. Just goes to show how good marketing is on the younger mind.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> At our school it was practically a religion, people really loved that shit, was funny looking back on it. Just goes to show how good marketing is on the younger mind.


Thank god that you grew out of that eh?


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

TBH kids will argue about anything. My Simod trainers are better than your shitty Dunlops. (Ignore the twats with mega expensive rebocs.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2013)

xenon said:


> TBH kids will argue about anything. My Simod trainers are better than your shitty Dunlops. (Ignore the twats with mega expensive rebocs.)



Or Nike Air. Jesus when they first came out with the air bubble, it was like everyone without them suddenly became an underclass. Kids got beaten up and had their trainers stolen. Madness...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 13, 2013)

xenon said:


> I don't know any of these Fanbois people keep banging on about. They only exist in the minds of tech bloggers. Normal people just have phones. As if there will never been an Android phone with a fingerprint reader. Google and the NSA aren't exactly strangers to each other either.



The Motorola Atrix has a fingerprint reader.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh yeah we do banter but it's normally politics or some shit, tech talk has very little mileage compared to that or better even talking about religion (being the only atheist is more than a little fun)!



It stems from one of our mates turning up to school with a (shit) new bag and going, "so then, who's got the best bag?" and continued from that. It isn't necessarily tech just more likely to be nowadays.


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The Motorola Atrix has a fingerprint reader.




Well there we are then. OP just annoys me with his trying to use serious stuff about security services, for wanky trivial Apple bashing.


----------



## newbie (Sep 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> My mates totally do this. None of them are what I'd describe as fanbois, it's just crack continued from school between pals.


yes, mine too, regularly and we've been doing it for donkeys, with Apple types since the Mac 2 and with Linux evangelists ever since Redhat was distributed on magazine cover floppies.  These days various flavours of Android ROM come up as well. Maybe I just hang out with geeks...


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Or Nike Air. Jesus when they first came out with the air bubble, it was like everyone without them suddenly became an underclass. Kids got beaten up and had their trainers stolen. Madness...



I kept it real with Simod. Then upgraded to Hitec. No one tried to steal them.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 13, 2013)

newbie said:


> yes, mine too, regularly and we've been doing it for donkeys, with Apple types since the Mac 2 and with Linux evangelists ever since Redhat was distributed on magazine cover floppies.  These days various flavours of Android ROM come up as well. Maybe I just hang out with geeks...



But with us it could be a shed, or some trainers. And we're not serious, it's a reminisce with good old fashioned one upmanship (and something to actually talk about!)


----------



## newbie (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll stick with geeks, why anyone would care about shoes is beyond me


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Sep 13, 2013)

newbie said:


> I'll stick with geeks, why anyone would care about shoes is beyond me



They come in pretty handy walking around the needle strewn streets of London 

Mad to think anyone would ever want Hitecs still


----------



## newbie (Sep 13, 2013)

sure they're useful (apart from anything else they stop toes getting tangled in all the cables  ) but interesting? nah


----------



## souljacker (Sep 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> most of us spend our time in the real world. You know, that place that actually happens.



Yeah, I went there once. It was rubbish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

xenon said:


> TBH kids will argue about anything. My Simod trainers are better than your shitty Dunlops. (Ignore the twats with mega expensive rebocs.)




Gola was the mark of cain at my school. Guess what I was wearing?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Sep 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Gola was the mark of cain at my school. Guess what I was wearing?


Jesus sandals?


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Gola was the mark of cain at my school. Guess what I was wearing?



I had some alright Gola trainer boots once. The worst though were supermarket home brand unlabelled, we called them Bastards.





newbie said:


> sure they're useful (apart from anything else they stop toes getting tangled in all the cables  ) but interesting? nah



er, yeah I mentioned trainers as a thing kids argue about. As in 20 odd years ago in my case. The ones I'm wearing now are aforementioned Asda Bastards.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2013)

xenon said:


> Amiga vs Atari ST for me.
> 
> As history has correctly judged, the Amiga was better.



Spectrum vs Commodore 64 here. Which had an additional aspect long since departed, that of nationalism, with the Spectrum being a UK product and there being a cottage industry of youngsters writing games in their bedrooms for it. This factor probably flavoured the UK home computing press debate about platforms, but was not a major factor on the playground. The relative affordability of the Speccy was far more of a factor, along with many of the games having a high degree of playability despite the underwhelming graphics & sound.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2013)

And these days I do actually know some fanbois in the real world. The fact they only left school a year or so ago is likely a factor, time will tell.


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2013)

Spectrum 48k was my first computer actually. Lucky enough to get one quite young. Was never much of a coder. it might still be kicking round my dad's house. Was eventually transplanted into a 128+ case when the rubber keys started failing. Later got into computer art and animation, hence the Amiga.

Speaking of highly playable, if graphically primitive Spectrum games, was thinking the other day. Games like Chaos and Rebel Star II would work really well on a tablet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2013)

I had an atari 2600. catridge loading. Got some stick for that as well, but I loved it anyway


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2013)

xenon said:


> Speaking of highly playable, if graphically primitive Spectrum games, was thinking the other day. Games like Chaos and Rebel Star II would work really well on a tablet.



Gollop is redoing chaos at the moment.  Don't know if it's for tablet but maybe.


----------



## grit (Sep 21, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh you have no clue at all about the type of people I'm friends with...not once has anyone come out with anything weird like Android is better because or Apple is better because.
> 
> It'd be the weirdest thing ever if anyone did tbh.



Ah, there are some interesting debates to be had relating to the low level architecture implementations and the APIs. While I'm a very happy android user, some of the APIs exposed to developers are a fucking mess


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2013)

The iPhone 5s has a dedicated encrypted storage area for storing not your actual fingerprints, but a cryptographic hash of them. The scanner reads your print, computes the hash and compares that, not the print itself. It's mathematically impossible to reconstruct the fingerprint from the hash, which never even leaves the dedicated storage and never gets uploaded. The whole system is well designed to protect privacy.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 21, 2013)

Apparently some dedicated geek has discovered it will work with a cats paw or indeed your elbow.This is not a security problem as only your cats paw or elbow will open it.I suppose nasty people could cut the cats paw off.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

They've discovered a slightly worrying security hole in the new phone : http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-09-21/hackers-able-to-access-iphone-due-to-security-glitch/


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> My laptop has a fingerprint reader. Fanbois of Clevo laptop manufacturers also getting mugged off, it seems! The outrage.


My 9 year old X41 has one.

But then, I've always been a Thinkpad fanboi


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Thank god that you grew out of that eh?


Oof! You meanie


----------



## bmd (Sep 21, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Oof! You meanie



You meanie! He has butchers on ignore and so couldn't see that until you quoted it!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2013)

bmd said:


> You meanie! He has butchers on ignore and so couldn't see that until you quoted it!


Oops!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 21, 2013)

It's ok, it's one of those selective ignores that allows him to reply to my posts at will and demand answers to questions but not reply to the replies.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The iPhone 5s has a dedicated encrypted storage area for storing not your actual fingerprints, but a cryptographic hash of them. The scanner reads your print, computes the hash and compares that, not the print itself. It's mathematically impossible to reconstruct the fingerprint from the hash, which never even leaves the dedicated storage and never gets uploaded. The whole system is well designed to protect privacy.



LOL.

Have you completely missed the Snowden files?


----------



## grit (Sep 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The iPhone 5s has a dedicated encrypted storage area for storing not your actual fingerprints, but a cryptographic hash of them. The scanner reads your print, computes the hash and compares that, not the print itself. It's mathematically impossible to reconstruct the fingerprint from the hash, which never even leaves the dedicated storage and never gets uploaded. The whole system is well designed to protect privacy.



Except you can be pretty sure that the RNG is compromised, so really all bets are off. What impact that has on the hash, I don't know. However with even the fucking RSA  advising people not to us their libs, you can't assume anything is safe any more


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 21, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Apparently some dedicated geek has discovered it will work with a cats paw or indeed your elbow.This is not a security problem as only your cats paw or elbow will open it.I suppose nasty people could cut the cats paw off.



That's impressive, but not as impressive as if he'd got it to work with a cat's *arse* and an elbow.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## DRINK? (Sep 23, 2013)

"Hackers have already managed to bypass the fingerprint sensor on the latest iPhone within days of its release.
A team from Berlin-based Chaos Computer Club took a high-resolution photograph of a fingerprint on the side of a glass.
They scanned it, before laser printing it on to a transparent sheet and covering it in woodglue. Once the glue had dried, they peeled off the print copy and pressed it on the scanner to unlock the device.
During the launch, Apple claimed the scanner on the new iPhone 5S was “much more secure than previous fingerprint technology” — sparking a race among hackers to be the first to prove them wrong.
The German hacker who got there first, nicknamed Starbug, said: “As we have said now for years, fingerprints should not be used to secure anything. You leave them everywhere, and it is far too easy to make fakes out of lifted prints.”


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> During the launch, Apple claimed the scanner on the new iPhone 5S was “much more secure than previous fingerprint technology” — sparking a race among hackers to be the first to prove them wrong.


Looks like Apple got carried away with their own hype.


> Karsten Nohl, chief scientist at SRLabs, a German hacking think tank, told the BBC: "It would have been incredible if Apple had managed to do something the rest of the biometrics industry has failed to achieve after decades of trying, so I'm not surprised it was hacked after just one day.
> 
> "Claiming this system offers a high level of security is just ridiculous," he added.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24203929


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 23, 2013)

Video here.....

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/22/iphone_5_touchid_broken_by_chaos_computer_club/


----------

